# Tennis



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi,

Any good tennis clubs? I am intermediate in level as not played for a year due to injury. AM looking for social life as well as the exercise!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks for the helpful advice


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

SBP said:


> Thanks for the helpful advice


sorry buddy 

I think it depends where you live. I am a beginner and tried to find a place to play with other people, and I eventually gave up  but later on found the Jebel Ali Club has a friendly environment and also tennis courts for members. you might wanna try that.
And they have great chicken wings if you wanna sit at the bar, watch sports and socialize afterwards


----------



## Dubai 2106 (Jan 22, 2010)

on your way ,if you find a place for playing table tennis ,plz let me know!


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Melody said:


> sorry buddy
> 
> I think it depends where you live. I am a beginner and tried to find a place to play with other people, and I eventually gave up  but later on found the Jebel Ali Club has a friendly environment and also tennis courts for members. you might wanna try that.
> And they have great chicken wings if you wanna sit at the bar, watch sports and socialize afterwards


Always


----------



## indigora (Feb 9, 2010)

Anyone can use the courts at Discovery Gardens or The Gardens for free, which is nearby. I haven't seen too many places that allow tennis without hefty fees, however. Still looking into it myself. I will send you a PM when I get my racket back, hopefully soon.


----------



## Melody (Jan 21, 2010)

indigora said:


> Anyone can use the courts at Discovery Gardens or The Gardens for free, which is nearby. I haven't seen too many places that allow tennis without hefty fees, however. Still looking into it myself. I will send you a PM when I get my racket back, hopefully soon.


I don't know anything about DG yet. But Gardens courts are always full when the weather is good. I suggest to always carry your swimming suit to go swimming in the pool there if courts are full. This reduces the weekend frustration


----------

